# marketing on myspace



## veritas1 (May 5, 2007)

does anyone know of any good myspace bots that can do mass commenting or messaging. preferably one that actually works and doesn't get stuck on security questions.

thanks!


----------



## tigershark (May 12, 2007)

Advertising on MySpace with a bot is illegal and your site can be mark as SPAM.


----------



## forfeitclothing (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah it's risky buisness, i know alot of companies who get deleted. But just google "Myspace friend adder" and that will take you where you want to be.


----------



## Escograffix (May 8, 2007)

Veritas,
Did you use any of the myspace commenting bots? I was wondering how it worked for you if you did.


----------



## MMalik (Feb 23, 2007)

I have found Friend Adder to be the best and easiest to use. 

FriendAdder.com
http://www.friendadder.com/index.php 
They even let you download a decent trail version of the program which you can use for as long as you like. It just limits the amount of friend request you can send at one time automatically. So instead of it sending 350 requests it stops at 10. But then you just change the demographic and keep using it till you drop.

I have gotten pretty familiar with the ways of myspace gorilla marketing so if you have any questions hit me up.


----------



## ulfee (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello,

I just recently created a myspace.com page. How much success have you had with Friend Adder in terms of actual sales?


----------



## Rand0mH3r0 (Jun 5, 2007)

Id like to know what kind of sales you achieve just from myspace also. Although I already have a head start on the friends thingy for myspace.


----------



## rejoice (Jun 7, 2007)

I've been using [addnewfriends.com] that adds friends, sends messages, adds comments, invites to events, etc... They tell you the limits and have options you can use to prevent spamming people, I've had noting but a great response.


----------



## Rand0mH3r0 (Jun 5, 2007)

nice bot i will have to look into buying that once i get started on myspace. thanks!


----------



## rejoice (Jun 7, 2007)

no worries
i tried the trial and it's been working excellent
great response thusfar
upgraded once it made me some money lol


----------



## WORKSMART07 (May 18, 2007)

Good evening.. Thanks for the great tip.. I wanted to know how to add friends through friend adder, since I just downloaded the program today..



MMalik said:


> I have found Friend Adder to be the best and easiest to use.
> 
> FriendAdder.com
> 
> ...


----------



## rejoice (Jun 7, 2007)

you open the program
use the console yo populate a list
then send friend invites and it does it for you


----------



## WORKSMART07 (May 18, 2007)

Thanks a million. I appreciate the support on here....



rejoice said:


> you open the program
> use the console yo populate a list
> then send friend invites and it does it for you


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

Myspace is lame!!!! It's all about Facebook now guys & girls. The reason Myspace is lame is because of all the posts above. There are way too many clothing lines, artists, musicians etc..... that have those bots running and spam the hell out of everyone. At least on Facebook you don't get a ton of junk everyday. Just make your own company page and invite your *real* friends to join your company page and WAHLA! you'll see a huge response. No need to spam everyone to get noticed!


----------



## WORKSMART07 (May 18, 2007)

THANKS.... ALOT. wiLL CONSIDER FACEBOOK...


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

Remember what I said though.......... If you start spamming everyone you'll be hated. Use your real friends that are on there already and grow your network out from that.


----------

